# Pet Care



## manishmehrotra (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there a good Pet Saloon in Cairo ?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

manishmehrotra said:


> Is there a good Pet Saloon in Cairo ?


lol you'll be lucky to find a good "human salon" here


----------

